# This operation has been cancelled due to restrictions in effect on this computer. Ple



## JIPS (Oct 22, 2008)

I am not able to open any folder or C: D: or any other drive it gives the message: *"This operation has been cancelled due to restrictions in effect on this computer. Please contact your system administrator."
* 
I think there might be virus, although I installed Symantec Antivirus and removed what I thought was a virus, however I am not able to open any drive (C,D,E) even not able to open My Documents

Please help

Thanks,


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

JIPS said:


> I am not able to open any folder or C: D: or any other drive it gives the message: *"This operation has been cancelled due to restrictions in effect on this computer. Please contact your system administrator."
> *
> I think there might be virus, although I installed Symantec Antivirus and removed what I thought was a virus, however I am not able to open any drive (C,D,E) even not able to open My Documents
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome.
First question..do you have Administrator rights on this Pc?


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Use REGEDIT and search for NoBrowserOptions and remove it.

Usually it will be found here:
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions

I am thinking Win9x systems, of course.

Zee


----------



## pskr (Oct 23, 2008)

regedit didn't work for me. Do we have any other solution?


----------



## pskr (Oct 23, 2008)

JIPS,
Were u able to resolve it. If so, how? Please let me know


----------

